# Ohdragon braids....wx4



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

went into my local tackle store the other day to get some new braid for my new stradic ci4.....was checking out all the usual suspects i wanted something around 8lb, just for bream flattys and whiting etc.... the owner showed me this new ohdragon stuff from japan , it is ridiculous how thin it is im totally against all the bright coloured braids and lines but this stuff is bright orange and its that fine in diameter i dont think it would matter anyway . i bought it in 10 lb .. yeh i know it sounds too heavy for bream on lures and whiting ,but.. when u consider other ultra thin braids in 10lb from some of the leading brands has a diamter of 0.20 mm and this ohdragon stuff in 10lb is 0.132 its nearly half the diamter . just for a look i asked how light do they make it he had 6lb and it was like hair theres no way i could tie knots with it

has anyone else seen this stuff or used it ,, i would love to know how it goes i havnt used it yet . but at $70 for 150 m i dont know if it is totally worth it yet


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So you'd go close to spending the value of the reel on the line if you went 100% braid! I'm interested in any feedback on it too. I've never heard of those ultra fine lines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

I do use the japanese braid but not the ykg stuff. Its thiner because it breaks closer to the line rating rather than 20 - 30 % over. I would be interested if it still had the japanese yen price on it still and what it was. YKG is a good brand and no doubt the line would be nice. Beware that you will need backing though as I spooled a 3000 shimano reel with 14lb and it took the full 300m of braid.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

How many metres of braid do people usually use on top of the backing line?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont do backing Just fill the thing with braid. Normaly 250m - 300m for 95% offshore


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

nad97 said:


> I dont do backing Just fill the thing with braid. Normaly 250m - 300m for 95% offshore


Me too, but I only use cheap ebay braid so don't mind doing it. Probably wouldn't do it if I was buying the good stuff because of cost.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont do backing Just fill the thing with braid. Normaly 250m - 300m for 95% offshore
> ...


BB the stuff I buy is cheap to at about $30- $35 bucks for a 300m spool. I stock up each time I am over there which is quite frequent at the moment ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

I tie a clove hitch then snug that down with a uni knot, get it nice and tight and I've never had slippage. You can also put a single turn of electrical tape to give it something to bite on.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Always use backing even tho I know it is not required. From the yak I like to make sure I have 100 to 150m of braid for inshore reels and 300m for offshore. If fishing deeper water from a boat obviously you would need more.


----------



## dicko69 (Feb 13, 2012)

nad97 said:


> I do use the japanese braid but not the ykg stuff. Its thiner because it breaks closer to the line rating rather than 20 - 30 % over. I would be interested if it still had the japanese yen price on it still and what it was. YKG is a good brand and no doubt the line would be nice. Beware that you will need backing though as I spooled a 3000 shimano reel with 14lb and it took the full 300m of braid.


there are apparently two types of ohdragon one breaks on the rated breaking strain and the normal type which is the one i have which breaks over...


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have started using Tasline from paulus (google Paulus) though in a heavier version.
He sells 12lb that breaks at 14.1 for $82 for 500yd and 0.129. His 6lb breaks at 8 , is $74 for 500yd and is 0.087. Free postage.

I'm not affiliated in any way but have used Izorline for several years until discovering Tasline white.

Might be worth a look at his extensive line test website for your preferred line to see how it rates for strand number,diameter and suppleness.

cheers
Grant


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Getting a bit off subject but I also am a fan of Tasline from Paulus - great line, thin, strong and casts like a dream - what more do you want and the price is right!!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

GlenelgKiller said:


> How many metres of braid do people usually use on top of the backing line?


Realisitically, you only need double what you can cast with for most applications.
\

How often do you have 300m of line out?


----------



## patroldude (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a spool of 300m worth of the 8 and 10 lb.

It is crazy thin stuff! I think my biggest issue will be seeing it - so fine and strong, have to be real careful with knots. I have thing for light tackle fishing so will be chasing kings, barra, GT's and the like on a 2500 Certate so I need alllllll the line I can get, hoping to fill it with 300m of 8lb (fingers crossed).

Currently I have been using TD Braid but still think bang for your buck - Power Pro is the best. I got heaps of it when on holidays. Still love the Sunline PE as well though.

at $99 for 300m this is is not a cheap option and certainly not for everyone....

Now I just need to find my yak.....


----------

